# Stuffed Saddle of Rabbit and Bacon Wrapped Wino Rabbit



## chilerelleno (Jun 2, 2019)

Yesterday while at one of my favorite local butcher shops, picking out some tasty sausages, I picked out a fat young rabbit.







I started by removing the fore and hind legs, then separated the saddle and deboned it.
I then cleaned up all the meat off the carcass, minced it, and then set it aside to make a meat stuffing.
The rest of the carcass was cut up to make a stock for the stuffing and a gravy.

For the stock I browned the pieces in butter, then added minced celery, onion, carrot and a little parsley and rosemary and continued till veggies were tender.
Added 2C of water and brought to a fast simmer, simmered for several hours.
Strain and reduce, add a little more butter and salt to taste.
Add a little cornstarch/water to thicken.







To make the stuffing the minced rabbit was browned in butter with celery, onion and parsley.
Then combined with some bread crumbs, whisked egg, rabbit stock, milk and salt.







*Bacon Wrapped Wino Rabbit*
I set the fore and hind legs to marinating in:
2C Red wine
.5C Honey
1/8C chopped Parsley
1/8C chopped Rosemary
2T Lemon zest
2T salt
1 Bay leaf
Combine all in a small sauce pan and bring to a slow boil.
Remove from heat and allow to cool.
Add legs and marinade together in a Ziploc and marinate for 6-12 hours.
They were then wrapped in bacon and fried in olive oil and butter to crisp the bacon, and then transferred to the 375° oven with the Stuffed Saddle to finish.



















*Stuffed Saddle of Rabbit*
I laid down bacon and fresh basil, upon this the boneless saddle.
Seasoned with some fresh ground garlic/pepper medley, and then the stuffing.
Rolled it all up and trussed it with twine.







This roll was fried in olive oil and butter to crisp the bacon and then transferred to the 375° oven with the Wino Rabbit to finish.
Both the Saddle and Wino were cooked to a minimum 160° IT.
The Stuffed Saddle was sliced and served with the gravy.













My younger son plated his with some carrots and started laughing, he said, "Now this is ironic."


----------



## greatfx1959 (Jun 2, 2019)

john just dayum!...........u should have a cooking show........point for sure!


----------



## Winterrider (Jun 2, 2019)

Damn Chili, I may have to try a little harder to eliminate my garden shredders. That looks pretty good.


----------



## SecondHandSmoker (Jun 2, 2019)

Perfect ending for that wascally wabbit.


----------



## crazymoon (Jun 2, 2019)

CR, Wow! You are the man when it comes to different smokes /cooks ! LIKE


----------



## Preacher Man (Jun 2, 2019)

So that's why Elmer went after Bugs all these years...

I've got 18 rabbits in the backyard that need to be thinned down to about 3. You may have just accelerated their impending doom.


----------



## meatallica (Jun 2, 2019)

What's Up, Doc!!!!
That looks Amazing!!!


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 2, 2019)

Looks Great, John!!
LOL---Carrots with Rabbit!!
I'm betting Poor Eye sight is the least of that Bunny's worries right now!!
Like.

Bear


----------



## jcam222 (Jun 2, 2019)

Wow that looks great!! The 40 rabbits that hang out in my back yard better look out!! LOL


----------



## mosparky (Jun 2, 2019)

Wish I lived closer, I'd have you show me how to de-bone the saddle.Sounds like some tricky knifework.


----------



## chilerelleno (Jun 2, 2019)

greatfx1959 said:


> john just dayum!...........u should have a cooking show........point for sure!


Thanks.
No sir, that'd become work.


Winterrider said:


> Damn Chili, I may have to try a little harder to eliminate my garden shredders. That looks pretty good.


I'd help with'em if you were closer... Them bunnies are good eating for sure.


SecondHandSmoker said:


> Perfect ending for that wascally wabbit.


"A vewy tasty ending... Huh-uh-uh-uh-uh-uh-uh-uh".


----------



## mosparky (Jun 2, 2019)

Dang, you can find almost anything on the "Tube". Just watched a couple vids on deboning the saddle. They sure make it look easy. Might have to get back to hunting rabbits.


----------



## chilerelleno (Jun 2, 2019)

crazymoon said:


> CR, Wow! You are the man when it comes to different smokes /cooks ! LIKE


Too kind, thank you.


Preacher Man said:


> So that's why Elmer went after Bugs all these years...
> 
> I've got 18 rabbits in the backyard that need to be thinned down to about 3. You may have just accelerated their impending doom.


Yep, Elmer knew for'sho.


meatallica said:


> What's Up, Doc!!!!
> That looks Amazing!!!


Very kind, thank you.


----------



## b-one (Jun 2, 2019)

Wow nice job CR!


----------



## chilerelleno (Jun 2, 2019)

Bearcarver said:


> Looks Great, John!!
> LOL---Carrots with Rabbit!!
> I'm betting Poor Eye sight is the least of that Bunny's worries right now!!
> Like.
> ...


Thank you Mr. Bear.


jcam222 said:


> Wow that looks great!! The 40 rabbits that hang out in my back yard better look out!! LOL


Many thanks...  Go get'em!


mosparky said:


> Wish I lived closer, I'd have you show me how to de-bone the saddle.Sounds like some tricky knifework.


It is, and I need a lot of practice.
I don't know how anyone gets if off the backbone in one unbroken piece.


----------



## indaswamp (Jun 2, 2019)

Very nice play by play with pics. Chile! Looks fantabulous!


----------



## uncle eddie (Jun 3, 2019)

I am not a fan of rabbit, but your recipe looks like I would have to try it again.  Like!


----------



## chilerelleno (Jun 3, 2019)

b-one said:


> Wow nice job CR!


Appreciate it.


indaswamp said:


> Very nice play by play with pics. Chile! Looks fantabulous!


Thank you.


uncle eddie said:


> I am not a fan of rabbit, but your recipe looks like I would have to try it again.  Like!


Thanks, the way I prepared that saddle you'd be trying to figure out if it was pork or turkey.
My first thought after how good it was was, "This taste like Thanksgiving."
Turkey and Stuffing topped with Gravy.


----------



## Medina Joe (Jun 4, 2019)

Chile, very nice rabbit. I have a new recipe to try. thank you


----------



## chilerelleno (Jun 4, 2019)

Medina Joe said:


> Chile, very nice rabbit. I have a new recipe to try. thank you


Thanks MJ, glad you like.
Do try it, quite a nice dish.


mosparky said:


> Dang, you can find almost anything on the "Tube". Just watched a couple vids on deboning the saddle. They sure make it look easy. Might have to get back to hunting rabbits.


I made a bit of a hack job deboning mine. But like the guy who's video I watched, he said to just overlap the loins or lay the tenderloins in there and let the bacon hide it.
Worked for me.


----------



## hardcookin (Jun 4, 2019)

I have ate a lot of rabbit over the years but that looks fantasic!
Awesome job!!


----------



## chilerelleno (Jun 5, 2019)

hardcookin said:


> I have ate a lot of rabbit over the years but that looks fantasic!
> Awesome job!!


Thanks for the compliments and Like.
Not enough people have even tried rabbit and they're missing out.


----------



## indaswamp (Jun 6, 2019)

chilerelleno said:


> Thanks for the compliments and Like.
> Not enough people have even tried rabbit and they're missing out.


After next seasons rabbit hunt @ the camp, I'm gonna put a couple aside to try your recipe Chile....


----------



## chilerelleno (Jun 6, 2019)

Hope you do, cause I'm sure you'll love it.

Next time I do it, I'm putting mushrooms in the stuffing and gravy.
And instead of Basil, with Sage laid under the stuffing, not on the bacon.

Mmmmmm rabbit.


----------



## GaryHibbert (Jun 12, 2019)

John, I haven't eaten rabbit for about 50 years.  Back then I worked in the bush and we quite often had rabbit--spitted over an open fire.  Always really enjoyed it.  We have so many bush bunnies around here that come winter I think I'll get a few and try this recipe (I don't like eating wild rabbit in the warm seasons).  It really looks GOOD!!
Gary


----------



## gmc2003 (Jun 13, 2019)

Those look good John, I'm not sure I could bring myself to eating rabbit. A few years ago two of my dogs escaped and killed my neighbors pet rabbits. I can still see the looks on their kids faces. 

Point for sure
Chris


----------



## chilerelleno (Jun 13, 2019)

GaryHibbert said:


> John, I haven't eaten rabbit for about 50 years.  Back then I worked in the bush and we quite often had rabbit--spitted over an open fire.  Always really enjoyed it.  We have so many bush bunnies around here that come winter I think I'll get a few and try this recipe (I don't like eating wild rabbit in the warm seasons).  It really looks GOOD!!
> Gary


Appreciate the compliment and Like Gary, thanks.

Yeah, there's a reason for squirrel and rabbit season, it's cold.
Really cuts down on the parasites and some other health issues.

My younger son and I look forward to Fall/Winter for small game hunting
Hope ya bag a bunch and enjoy them.


----------



## chilerelleno (Jun 13, 2019)

gmc2003 said:


> Those look good John, I'm not sure I could bring myself to eating rabbit. A few years ago two of my dogs escaped and killed my neighbors pet rabbits. I can still see the looks on their kids faces.
> 
> Point for sure
> Chris


Thanks Chris.
I bet you could get over it in about one or two bites 

Glad those kids weren't mine, they'd been really upset when Peter and Thumper were on the dinner table that night... Yes I would.


----------



## ab canuck (Jun 19, 2019)

Been away for awhile due to work and my computer being down. One of the first things I see is this..... I live in the country and have an acreage here. We have rabbits all over and they like to munch on the wife's garden and flowers, so Yeah I am going to have to try this. Looks great Chile.


----------



## chilerelleno (Jun 19, 2019)

ab canuck said:


> Been away for awhile due to work and my computer being down. One of the first things I see is this..... I live in the country and have an acreage here. We have rabbits all over and they like to munch on the wife's garden and flowers, so Yeah I am going to have to try this. Looks great Chile.


Hey, hi there and thanks.
Heck yeah, come Fall thin the herd a bit.


----------



## oldthymer (Jul 2, 2019)

Do you taste the rabbit or just the bacon?  I have a rabbit thawing and I am looking for ideas.


----------



## chilerelleno (Jul 2, 2019)

oldthymer said:


> Do you taste the rabbit or just the bacon?  I have a rabbit thawing and I am looking for ideas.


Both, especially with this recipe as it is rabbit meat, stuffing and gravy.


----------



## disco (Jul 2, 2019)

Another creative stellar cook! Big like, Chile!


----------



## chilerelleno (Jul 2, 2019)

disco said:


> Another creative stellar cook! Big like, Chile!


Thanks David, appreciate the compliment/Like.


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Jul 5, 2019)

Damn John, not sure how I missed this!  That is one phenomenal cook my friend!


----------



## chilerelleno (Jul 5, 2019)

WaterinHoleBrew said:


> Damn John, not sure how I missed this!  That is one phenomenal cook my friend!


Very kind Justin, thank you, appreciate ya taking a peek at it.
Thanks for the Like too.


----------



## R Blum (Jul 23, 2019)

Looks great. When I was a lad my mother used to make rabbit every Sunday. Years ago when I lived in the "big" city the butchers always had rabbit. I recently asked the lady behind the counter if she ever has or gets rabbit. She says "heck no who could hurt those cute little bunnies". I'm German and love my rabbit. Next time I ask the actual butcher.


----------



## chilerelleno (Jul 23, 2019)

R Blum said:


> Looks great. When I was a lad my mother used to make rabbit every Sunday. Years ago when I lived in the "big" city the butchers always had rabbit. I recently asked the lady behind the counter if she ever has or gets rabbit. She says "heck no who could hurt those cute little bunnies". I'm German and love my rabbit. Next time I ask the actual butcher.


Thank you R Blum.

Rabbit is such a great meat, but is practically un-thought of by most in the US.
As is goat outside of most Latino communities.
Lamb is a little more accepted but not by much and straight up mutton is unheard of.


----------



## NU2SMOKE (Jul 31, 2019)

chilerelleno
 Sorry I am late to the party but that looked incredible.  I have no experience with rabbit at all but I love trying new things.  You have inspired me sir!! Im aweff to fwind me a wabbit!! Which way did he go!!

Thank you.


----------



## chilerelleno (Jul 31, 2019)

NU2SMOKE said:


> chilerelleno
> Sorry I am late to the party but that looked incredible.  I have no experience with rabbit at all but I love trying new things.  You have inspired me sir!! Im aweff to fwind me a wabbit!! Which way did he go!!
> 
> Thank you.


Thanks, really appreciate it.
Do give it a go, good stuff.
So many great recipes for rabbit.

Think I'll do Rabbit-n-Dumplings next.


----------



## NormsEgg (Jul 31, 2019)

Gawjus!


----------

